# Air con only blowing out very hot air



## iktank (Aug 20, 2011)

Just been for a drive and the air con /cabin heating is only blowing out hot air, If I adjust the temp it does not change, the fan speed varies as I adjust the temp setting but the only very hot air still blows out blows out

Any ideas would be appreciated - is there a fuse that might have blown - if so where can I find this

carrying out 1C test codes - 9.5 and 15.7 are flashing up

I have changed the coolant thermostat but this should not cause the issue I have unless I dislodged cable somewhere - again this would only be in the engine bay.

As it stand I either have to turn the cabin heater off or drive around in my pants!!!

Hope you all had a good Christmas and I wish you all a Happy New Year

Tank


----------



## iktank (Aug 20, 2011)

Done some searching with regards the error codes thrown up reading 1c

Code 15.7 - Air Flow Flap, sporadic block

could not find specific 9.5 but found:
Code - 9 Delta value of Temperature Regulator Flap

What do these mean?, Can I fix myself?

Regards
Tank


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Tank, Your recent posts were about no heat, what did you do to get the heat?.
Disconnecting the Neg lead from battery (radio code) for 10 minutes has been known to cure air con flap probs.
Hoggy.


----------



## iktank (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Hoggy

I fixed previous post followed your advise again, there must have been a minor air lock in the system, warned car up from cool such that the engine heated up to operating temp them it opened themostat on itself and must have cleared the air lock, all done with expansion bottle lid off.

Car fine yesterday so wife says as she used it and said the heating was working and she could vary the temp - mind you she would not know if she was driving a car with 2 flat tyres (brush and dull come to mind)

Today I used the car drove to Cardiff - lovely and warm in cabin, too warm so tried to vary cabin temp - no change just hot air, checked 1c as obtained from this fab forum and read error codes posted.

So if I disconnect battery for 10 - 15 min and reconnect I might be lucky and it will reset the affending errors.
What has caused these errors?

What u upto tonight - hope more exciting than me i'm just staying in as we have the kids?


----------



## iktank (Aug 20, 2011)

Hoggy

Thanks for advise once again, I have disconnected the battery, left for 15min and all is working again

The eroor codes are still being shown on 1c - do I have to connect the car to vag-com to clear
Do you know why this might of happened? do i need to be worried

Many thanks again and wish you all the best for the new year

Regards
Tank


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Tank, Like all computers, these 4 wheeled varieties luv a shutdown/restart, cures many problems.
Pleased to hear prob cured.
Hoggy.


----------



## iktank (Aug 20, 2011)

Problem back again, just rebooting system again.

Reboot did not solve problem, so have hot air only blowing out [smiley=bigcry.gif] - any ideas/giudance much appreciated


----------



## iktank (Aug 20, 2011)

Right - getting to grips with the foibles of a TT

They really dont like battery that is not fully charged - not been using it much, so it stands all week possibly 2. It seems to play up after standing, the car starts OK but on turn over you know the battery lost a bit of oomph.

Reading thro the forum I see that a week battery can also affect the mechatronic operation.

Any way after good run and full charged battery the internal temp is variable again - I get cold air as well as hot - so all is well again untill the next time I dont use and abuse her.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Tank, Get yourself a Ctek charger, will prolong the life of your battery, your low charge states are going to kill your battery quickly. 
Shop around for best price.. 
http://www.ctekchargers.co.uk/ctek-mxs-3.6.php
Hoggy.


----------



## CrAkHaBiTT (Jan 18, 2005)

When the car is running are the two engine fans running?


----------



## iktank (Aug 20, 2011)

Hoggy - will use TT for traveling back and forth to Birmingham this week so it will get 450mile run, I have optimates on ma motorbikes but these are not suitable for the size of car battery. so will take you advise and purchase one of those Ctek chargers

CrAkHaBiTT - will check to see if both fans are running tomorrow


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Tank, Have always used Ctek & my original OEM battery is over 10 years old.
Hoggy.


----------



## iktank (Aug 20, 2011)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH PLAYING UP AGAIN BACK TO HOT AIR ONLY - GETTING PEED OFF NOW, did 170 miles lasy night no props all working fine, got in this morning playing up so battery had good charge last night [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I have checked the second fan kat the radiator kicks in when I turn the aircon on, and turns off when I turn it off so fans ok

Checked the 1c on air con unit and I now only have error code 9.5. :?:

Note Audi's reply when I sent them e-mail asking if they knew what the two error codes where

"I have no reference the fault codes that you have suggested.
From experience it sounds like the defrost flap is stuck open/closed! There are approx. 8 motors behind the scenes. If you want to pop the car in I can get the machine on it to identify which motor is at fault?
From memory the motors are approx. £85 + fitting."

Looks like I might have to bite the bullet and go to Audi :evil: unless any of u nice peeps have any ideas [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

At work so can't send the picture but here's whats in the system.

G89	Fresh air intake duct temperature sensor
G192 Footwell vent temperature sender
J126 Fresh air blower control unit
V2 Fresh air blower
V68 Temperature flap actuating motor 
G92	Potentiometer for V68
V70 Central flap control motor
G112	Potentiometer for V70
V71 Air flow flap control motor
G113	Potentiometer for V71
V85 Footwell/Defrost flap positioning motor
G114	Potentiometer for V85

If you remove your pollen filter (drivers side rear of the bay on the bulkhead) you can see G89 and V71
V68 access is almost a dash out job.
Carefull as its cold and brittle plastic bits. 
Either one of these has died or become disconnected.
Check operation using a mate...

Vag Com should tell you this also.
V71 doesn't like low power and will occasionally show up after a flat / low battery.


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Here you go....


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

could be your battery is losing charge over night as the air con works when its charged up....have you tried a good battery on it?


----------



## iktank (Aug 20, 2011)

many thanks I will have a look at the weekend - hopefully stop annoying you all with this

Cheers

Tank


----------



## Russ 182 (Jan 31, 2009)

I had the same problem. Here's my solution (last post)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=183225


----------



## iktank (Aug 20, 2011)

u r a star,

still intermitant fault with me, hot one day cold another (just like the wife but the wife runs mainly cold)

I will do this week and report back

Many thanks

Tank


----------



## iktank (Aug 20, 2011)

To close

The fault was V71 air flow positioning motor
Part V1J2 907 511A cost £89.21 plus VAT

Cheers for your help


----------

